# Un uso particular a una dinamo de bicicleta



## mikelenight (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola chicos/as ante todo felicitaros por el foro que es chulísimo y ahora os expongo mi preguntilla.

Tengo en mente utilizar una dinamo de bicicleta pero en lugar de iluminar una única bombilla lo que me gustaría es q se iluminaran mas de una a medida q yo fuera aumentando la intensidad del pedaleo.Es lógico q si conectara todas las luminarias en paralelo y me pusiera a pedalear se encenderían todas pero con muy poquita intensidad por eso lo q quiero es empezar a pedalear y q se encienda la primera,cuando aumente la intensidad q se pueda encender otra y asi sucesivamente,es como un indicador de la velocidad q estoy haciendo pero con las bombillas,algo asi parecido como los potenciometros del volumen de los equipos de musica q cuando aumentan los decibelios aumenta hasta pasar a color rojo.Ays no se si me he explicado bien,pero me encantaria que me ayudaran.

Muchiiisimas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola Mike, checate estas páguinas puedes aplicar a lo que quieres hacer, el primero es muy sencillo y utilizas material muy común.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/voltimetro.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm 

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 17, 2007)

Lo podes hacer con leds... poniendo 8 leds en serie lograrias qe a maxima velocidad se prendiera el ultimo led (suponiendo que el dinamo genera 12v a maxima velocidad)

Espero qe te sirva, saludos.


----------



## mikelenight (Abr 17, 2007)

Muchichisimas gracias voy a probarlo


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Sep 23, 2009)

Con leds en serie no te va a servir. busca en internet como aser un vumetro pasivo qe yeva unos leds resis y dioos zener. se conectan todos en paralelo

asete este y despue contame. nos vemos


----------

